
4-2: The History of Super Mario Bros.' Most Infamous Level - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1AHCaokqhg
======
schoen
This turns out not to be the history of the game designers' creation of the
level, but rather of speedrunners' efforts to squeeze milliseconds out of
their time to reach the Warp Zone. A pretty remarkable story of dedication and
obsession.

~~~
Zooper
The way some runners are slicing ms off is reverse-engineering their creation:
that is some obsession.

